# Terry Pratchett's Troll Bridge - by Snowgum Films



## Overread (Jan 17, 2021)

A fantastic crowdfunded adaptation of Troll Bridge, seriously give it a watch they've captured it brilliantly !


----------



## Pyan (Jan 17, 2021)

Should have given these people the "Watch" adaptation instead of _£%**$&_ BBC America. That's a brilliant casting for Cohen the Barbarian...


----------



## farntfar (Jan 17, 2021)

Very good.


----------



## Boneman (Jan 17, 2021)

Really good!


----------



## Roy1 (Jan 18, 2021)

It's a link to a free stream or download of a Cohen the Barbarian episode from Terry Pratchett's Discworld. I was one of the original kick-starter backers. I’ve watched it and thought it pretty good and in the spirit of Discworld. It’s less than 30 minutes long and the credits take up a fair chunk. I had to watch them to find my own name. (In wave 2, if you need to check)
Wiki says, “"Troll Bridge" a 'short story in a collection entitled ‘After The King: Stories in Honour of J.R.R. Tolkien.’ Pan Books 10/01/1992
Set following the events of The Light Fantastic, the story stars Cohen the Barbarian, who plans to prove himself by killing a troll in single combat. Instead, he and the troll find themselves reminiscing about how the Discworld used to be, when trolls all hid under bridges ..'  Link here or search Youtube for that title. Best on a big TV screen not phone I'd say.


----------



## Pyan (Jan 18, 2021)

The original short story is also available in *A Blink of the Screen*, a collection of Sir Terry's short fiction containing both Discworld and non-Discworld stories.


----------

